# Alphacool Eiswolf 2 auf Zotac RTX 3090 Trinity - Temps und Lautstärke



## micha30111 (5. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine Alphacool Eiswolf 2 für meine Zotac RTX 3090 Trinity geholt. Ich habe sie selbst nicht einbauen lassen ( fehlende Fingerfertigkeit - man muss sich da schon selbst einschätzen können ).

Nun habe ich folgende Herausfortderung: Im Idle liegt die Temperatur der Grafikkarte bei 25 Grad ( gemessen mit dem Zotac Firestorm Tool und auch Hardware Info ) sobald ich zocke steigt die Temperator schlagartig auf 80 und die Karte boostet nicht mehr wirklich hoch. In den ersten Minuten gehts noch ganz gut, aber dann boostet sie max auf 1300 - 1400 MHz. Die Temperator liegt dann etwa bei 80 Grad konstant.

Wenn ich über Vegas Pro 17 mit Nvenc rendere liegt die Temperatur bei etwa 60 Grad und die Karte boostet bis 1950 Mhz hoch.

Des weiteren ist sind die Lüfter der Karte extrem Laut. Ist es richtig das die Pumpe nicht auf Regulation reagiert? Ich denke eher nicht oder? Ich nutze ein MSI X570 Unify und habe die Pumpe an einem PWM Anschluss angeschlossen. Auch eine Temperaturkurve hilft da nicht, sie läuft laut BIOS immer mit 2600 Umdrehungen.

Mittlerweile überlege ich echt beide AIO´s auszubauen und durch eine Custom Kühlung zu ersetzen im Januar.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der GPU AIO?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Micha


----------



## c00LsPoT (5. Dezember 2021)

Hab die Eiswolf auf meiner Inno3D 3090 mit 400W Bios und die boostet so auf 2000Mhz. Wird in der Regel nicht wärmer als 64°C.
Lüfter sind leise.
Sicher, dass die Pumpe nicht vom Mainboard geregelt wird? Dann leuchtet die LED auf der Pumpe nur gering oder gar nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2021)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Im Idle liegt die Temperatur der Grafikkarte bei 25 Grad ( gemessen mit dem Zotac Firestorm Tool und auch Hardware Info ) sobald ich zocke steigt die Temperator schlagartig auf 80 und die Karte boostet nicht mehr wirklich hoch. In den ersten Minuten gehts noch ganz gut, aber dann boostet sie max auf 1300 - 1400 MHz. Die Temperator liegt dann etwa bei 80 Grad konstant.


Ist nicht richtig montiert. 


micha30111 schrieb:


> Wenn ich über Vegas Pro 17 mit Nvenc rendere liegt die Temperatur bei etwa 60 Grad und die Karte boostet bis 1950 Mhz hoch.


Vergleiche mal den Verbrauch bei beiden Lasten.


micha30111 schrieb:


> Des weiteren ist sind die Lüfter der Karte extrem Laut. Ist es richtig das die Pumpe nicht auf Regulation reagiert? Ich denke eher nicht oder? Ich nutze ein MSI X570 Unify und habe die Pumpe an einem PWM Anschluss angeschlossen. Auch eine Temperaturkurve hilft da nicht, sie läuft laut BIOS immer mit 2600 Umdrehungen.


Weil sie sich nur über Spannung regulieren lässt. Das würde ich aber lassen, weil sie dann noch weniger Leistung hat. Die Pumpe ist für ne AiO ganz gut, wenn sie auf voller Leistung läuft, aber gedrosselt zu schwach.


micha30111 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile überlege ich echt beide AIO´s auszubauen und durch eine Custom Kühlung zu ersetzen im Januar.


Ganz sicher die bessere Entscheidung. Da wirst du dann aber selbst was machen müssen. Klar, es gibt die Helferliste im Forum, aber so ganz ohne eigene Skills würde ich keine custom Wakü betreiben wollen. Es fällt eben etwas mehr Wartungsaufwand an und für Kleinigkeiten muss der Loop manchmal halt auch schon auf. Ist aber eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## micha30111 (5. Dezember 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ist nicht richtig montiert.
> 
> Vergleiche mal den Verbrauch bei beiden Lasten.
> 
> ...


Mit dem nicht richtig sitzen ist sehr wahrscheinlich nach allem was ich bis dato gefunden habe. Und sollte ich mich dafür entscheiden sollte eine Custom aufzubauen kannst Du dir sicher sein werde ich da nicht alleine mit anfangen.

Habe die Karte ja umbauen lassen, allerdings offensichtlich nicht richtig...


c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Hab die Eiswolf auf meiner Inno3D 3090 mit 400W Bios und die boostet so auf 2000Mhz. Wird in der Regel nicht wärmer als 64°C.
> Lüfter sind leise.
> Sicher, dass die Pumpe nicht vom Mainboard geregelt wird? Dann leuchtet die LED auf der Pumpe nur gering oder gar nicht.


Ja bin ich, sie läuft dauerhaft mit 2600 rpm laut BIOS. Trotzdem danke


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2021)

Eine AIO kann zwar nicht mit einer custom WaKü verglichen werden und selbst dann hängt es von den verbauten Radiator ab, aber bei dir scheint was nicht zu stimmen. 

Stelle mal unter Last die Werte laut GPU-Z ein. Wichtig hierbei, das raustrappen aus einem Spiel verfälscht das Ergebnis. Auch die maximale Werte können dabei nicht beachtet werden. Es geht daher darum was für Temperatur in Echtzeit anliegen. 

Gut wäre deshalb ein zweiter Bildschirm oder das OSD mittels Afterburner zusammen mit HWInfo. Da HWInfo hierfür die notwendigen Daten in den Afterburner mit einfügen kann. 

Die Werte dazu sind:

GPU-Temperatur
Hotspot
VRam


----------



## smartm124 (6. Dezember 2021)

Hab die selbe AIO auf ner zotac 3080. Hab für den Umbau n Thread hier erstellt. Das Chip-Package bei Zotac hat ganz schön große Toleranzen,  da muss man zuvor schauen, ob der Kühler n kompletten Abdruck mit der WLP auf dem Chip hinterlässt. Bei mir brauchte ich 0,1-0,2mm Plastikscheiben zwischen Kühler und Platine + 0,5 mm weiche Pads extra drauf auf die anderen.

Ich vermute auch,  dass die Pumpe im pwm nicht auf 100% läuft. Der Anschluss geht standardmäßig von 50-60% aus. Ich dächte das wären 3200 RPM. Auf 100% ist die Pumpe unhörbar.
Da muss man noch mal ran,  denn 80 Grad ist zu viel. Lüfter laufen bei mir im Sommer auf maximal 50% und ich bin lange nicht bei 70 mit 338 Watt. Derjenige, welcher zusammenbaute, muss da wahrscheinlich wieder ran. Btw: bei vertikalem Einbau ne dickere Paste nutzen wie Alphacool Subzero oder Thermal Grizzly


----------



## micha30111 (7. Dezember 2021)

So mal kurze Rückmeldung. Der gute Mensch der das zusammengebaut hat ( und den ich bezahlt habe ) hat mal dezent keine Kühlpaste auf den Chip gemacht. Konnte jetzt nicht groß testen bisher, aber jetzt scheint alles in normalen und erwartbaren Ergebnissen zu laufen. Werde ich morgen noch einmal ein wenig länger testen.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Dezember 2021)

Ähm, ja. PC-Läden und Ahnung von Hardware...
Na wenn jetzt Paste drauf ist, hat sich das Problem ja gelöst.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Dezember 2021)

Wollte schon fragen woher du kommst xD. Wäre es in erreichbater nähe gewesen, wäre ich mal vorbei gekommen u d hätte mir das angeschaut xD.

Gut wenns jetzt läuft!

Ganz ehrlich ich würde solche umbauten auch gratis vornehmen. Einfach weil ichs gerne mache! 

Allerdings selten, dass jemand in meiner Nähe so etwas sucht xD.


----------



## micha30111 (9. Dezember 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wollte schon fragen woher du kommst xD. Wäre es in erreichbater nähe gewesen, wäre ich mal vorbei gekommen u d hätte mir das angeschaut xD.
> 
> Gut wenns jetzt läuft!
> 
> ...


Finde ich cool die Sichtweise. Nun wenn man sich von seiner Fingerfertigkeit her eher im unteren Segment ansiedelt und sich das nicht zutraut wird es dann manchmal schwierig. Aber die Karte läuft jetzt echt gut von den Temps her.

Mit meiner AIO muss ich mal gucken da der 5950x die dann an den Rand seiner Leistungsfähigkeit bringt  Werde mich da nach ner Alternative umsehen.


----------

